# SMG - Soon Mining



## System (5 October 2015)

Soon Mining Limited (SMG) is a gold mining company registered in Australia. Its flagship operation is the Kwahu Praso Gold Concession, located in the Eastern Region of Ghana, with Soon Mining owning 100% of the project.

It is anticipated that SMG will list on the ASX during October 2015.

http://www.soonmining.com


----------

